# Best wife ever!



## brandon (Sep 11, 2014)

So my wife comes home today and wants me to run some errands with her and since we hardly see one another I "gladly" agreed to stop what I was doing in the shop. After paying a few bills we end up in the grocery store where she insists that I get the $14 a pound shrimp and $10 a pound frog legs (I'm from deep South Louisiana lol) then on the way home makes plans for us to go shopping Saturday...tool shopping! YES! She didn't answer when I asked what the budget was...she has noooo idea lol oh and the biggest prettiest steak in the store... Im on cloud nine tonight

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 11, 2014)

Come visit we'll get you some frog legs and shrimp!


----------



## brandon (Sep 11, 2014)

Sure wish I could I can never seem to make it down there during shrimp season


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2014)

She's not a wife Brandon, she's your fantasy come true.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 11, 2014)

Sounds like you may be in the running for making a baby or two

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brandon (Sep 11, 2014)

Noooo no no! Got enough of those


----------



## brown down (Sep 11, 2014)

any woman who feels that way,,, HOLD ONTO!! lol they are few and far between.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2014)

Hang on tight and never let go of her; definitely a keeper! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brandon (Sep 11, 2014)

She most certainly is a keeper!


----------



## brandon (Sep 12, 2014)

Should have known there was a catch. The wife has me making gumbo for her entire staff at work  I don't mind though I love cooking too


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 12, 2014)

Still not a bad tradeoff -- gumbo for tools... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brandon (Sep 14, 2014)

So we have had a pretty eventful weekend. I had another heart attack and had to have a stent put in (I am fine now) on our way home. Harbor freight is only a few blocks from the hospital.we went straight there when they released me so I got new tools anyway (not the best tools) but still new ones lol


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2014)

Take it easy man! Rest up now so you can be around longer! TA


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2014)

brandon said:


> So we have had a pretty eventful weekend. I had another heart attack and had to have a stent put in (I am fine now) on our way home. Harbor freight is only a few blocks from the hospital.we went straight there when they released me so I got new tools anyway (not the best tools) but still new ones lol




Take it easy- Enjoy the new tools.


----------



## brandon (Sep 14, 2014)

I will thanks guys


----------



## TimR (Sep 14, 2014)

Eventful is an understatement! Dang Brandon, I hope you can avoid those kinds of events. How long is recoup ?


----------



## brandon (Sep 14, 2014)

Only about a week this time. Much better than the six months last time


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Dang I'm glad you survived it. We never know what's around the corner. Enjoy those tools man, and that wife!


----------



## brandon (Sep 14, 2014)

Will do. Thanks


----------

